# Introduction, and EV-bobber/chopper idea



## Elaborat (Aug 25, 2013)

*Before i start, I'd like to introduce myself.*

Name's David, i'm 16, and well, i don't do much. Recently I've seen and heard alot about electric vehicles, heard about them being better than Prius's and stuff (yeah i know it's a hybrid but still) but that was back in 2010, i was 13 and arrogant so i was like "yeah right, bulls**t!!" then a while ago i got a link from my friend of an electric drag bike, saw the vid, it did a 6.8 second quarter mile at 200mph, my jaw slammed to the floor. i researched into it more, and found out about regular cars and bikes that could do 80+ on 100 miles a charge and charged fully in 4 hours. i thought that was pretty good, good enough for me to respect it, then i heard of the Tesla model S, 100mph with 300 mile range and i though, "ok i'm hooked" so after that i looked more into EV conversion bikes (still thinking about that drag bike) and figured, "i want my own ev motorcycle." so now i come here and i wanna ask how possible it would be.

i looked at this thread

((http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-build-ev-do-start-6441.html))

and narrowed down what i wanted to achieve for my ev-bobber project. can you guys help me realize my(awesome)dream?

*Skills:* probably rate them at a 3.7/10 or so, i can take stuff apart, put it back together, pretty sure i could do an oil change, take of alternators n stuff like that, but i got the tools, and the brain to learn/do more.

*Range:* at LEAST 50 miles on a full charge ((with a moderate amount of "having fun" i probably wont have a lead foot (hand?) but i'm not gonna baby it))

*Performance:* 100 mph top speed 0-50 in 5 seconds. but there is a strange part to this, i though of something like a 2-3 speed power-glide style automatic transmission to achieve this, is that even possible? would it work? would it make sense?

*Money:* don't have any at the moment, looking for a job, but i'd put all i could into it. short answer: $5000-ish (give or take 2 grand)

*Parts Considered:* not any really, have no idea what to consider, possibly make a 1-off custom frame, i know a few people who can weld (and my dad has a big stick welder)

*5 things i want for certain on this EV-motorcycle(doesn't have to come on the doner vehicle)*

*1.* disk brakes all around

*2.* ATV style thumb throttle

*3.* a comfortable (but not ridiculous) 2 seat setup

*4.* some kinda of covering/ducting cowl or fairing for better aerodynamics, and to put airflow over components that get hot

*5.* some kind of portable/on board smart charger with adapters(for 110v outlets, 220v outlets, special/strange outlets, and ev stations)about the size of a bike gas tank, that would make charging faster, and once fully charged would regulate and balance the batteries to keep it topped off, but not overloaded.

Guys please get back to me, really wanna kick this off, soon. if there is ANYTHING i missed or can do to get my idea across better, like if you wanna know more about my design or layout ideas, such as the controls, battery placement etc, etc, tell me.

any and all positive feedback is welcome (that just means don't be a rude @$$. saying "that would be really hard" or "XYZ part is impossible" etc. is fine, but stuff like cussing at me is a no-no)​


----------

